
The Pirate Bay Returns After 2 Days Downtime - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-returns-after-2-days-downtime-121003/
======
rangibaby
TPB's Facebook posts about this have been quite entertaining.

"Sorry for not fulfilling your pirate needs tonight. It's ok if you cheat on
us with another site, just once. We know that you still love us, deep down in
your cursed pirate heart. ♥"

<http://www.facebook.com/ThePirateBayWarMachine>

------
digitalengineer
I wonder how many people downloading torrents understand that there is a real-
time tracking service logging all their downloads?

~~~
simias
What service are you talking about? AFAIK tpb doesn't use trackers anymore,
they rely on DHT.

~~~
htmltablesrules
Harvesting IPs from DHT is a very easy thing to do also.

